# This is only a test....



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

Caustic CC said:


> OK, why did the electrician not tie in the grounds?


:001_huh:

Is this a main panel? I do not see a bonding jumper on the neutral bar. Nor a bonding bushing on the conduit. Looks like an older install with new circuits added?


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

The G-bar is still on BO...?

~CS~


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

chicken steve said:


> The G-bar is still on BO...?
> 
> ~CS~


BO is right because the workmanship on that panel stinks. :thumbsup::laughing:


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

Caustic CC said:


> OK, why did the electrician not tie in the grounds?


They're Isolated Grounds :laughing::laughing:


----------



## cabletie (Feb 12, 2011)

Because grounds are overrated.
or 
To prevent nuisance tripping.


----------



## WyrTwister (May 2, 2015)

The electrician is not finished ?

God bless
Wyr


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

There's no green screws.


----------



## bill39 (Sep 4, 2009)

I know the NEC doesn't dictate the color code but isn't the typical color code black/red/blue for ABC phases respectively for 120/208?

The picture is: A Phase = Blue, B Phase = Black, C Phase = Red. 
Seems odd.


----------



## AK_sparky (Aug 13, 2013)

bill39 said:


> I know the NEC doesn't dictate the color code but isn't the typical color code black/red/blue for ABC phases respectively for 120/208?
> 
> The picture is: A Phase = Blue, B Phase = Black, C Phase = Red.
> Seems odd.


Red/Black/Blue here.


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

mxslick said:


> BO is right because the workmanship on that panel stinks. :thumbsup::laughing:


Well as you can plainly see he got a "D" on the panel. I bet that screwed his GPA.


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

MCAP would have cured it


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

From what I can tell, both on this site made up of electricians across North America and also in my own experience, there is a direct and undeniable correlation between mc cable and pure hack work. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AU Facilities (Mar 25, 2015)

AK_sparky said:


> Red/Black/Blue here.


Here on Long Island as per the PSEGLI red book. 


 4.9.2 Secondary color coding of three phase conductors at the service connection and meter enclosure shall be marked as follows:​* VOLTAGE A​* f *B*f *C*f ​208Y/120 *Blue Black Red*
240/120 delta Blue Black Orange
480Y/277 Brown Orange Yellow

The chart didn't copy well but you can still make it out.


----------

